# Gorgeous horses!!



## morganshow11

I am not entering the contest, but i thought i would just share one i love!!!

http://www.cyberhorse.net.au/tve/photos/061207wegstallionparade/3friesians25.jpg


----------



## Dartanion




----------



## morganshow11

wow!! I love the feathering its so full, and white, LOL!


----------



## Spastic_Dove




----------



## CrazyChester

But I still love my appy!


----------



## GiddyVirgil

Gorgeous :PP I really like the one spastic posted.What type of horse is that? Looks like a gypsy to me?


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Yep. He's a gypsy. I have some other pictures of him but 1 max =(


----------



## GiddyVirgil

Is he yours?


----------



## Spastic_Dove

No,I wish. He's standing for stud and we were having a discussion about him on another board.


----------



## GiddyVirgil

Haha.I am sooo jealous of that horse owner.He can be my horses stud (If only i had a mare! Darnnnn!) lol


----------



## happygoose123

Gypsy Cob horses are my favorite horses of all time!!!!!! They are my dream horse!!! They are soooo amazing!!!!!! They are sooo rare in Australia!!!!! I wish i could have one!! lol!!


----------



## morganshow11

Nice horses everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShowJumpLife

Foothills Indera


----------



## Spyder

The Lion King


----------



## horsegirl123

http://www.hedweb.com/animimag/horse-beach.jpg

Great contest idea!


----------



## morganshow11

Perrr-tty


----------



## Lucara

My dream horse. I would put myself into debt just to own this guy. :mrgreen:

Romeo de Roza. An approved friesian stallion.


----------



## hrsjmpr32

*gorgeous horses*

Ok this is a horse at the barn where I used to work he is a english shire stallion


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Oh wow! How tall is he Hrs?


----------



## hrsjmpr32

he is I thinkalmost 19 hh as you cam see the top of my head is near his shoulder.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Wow. I saw a 17.3hh boy at the show this past weekend and thought he was HUUGE. I wasn't sure how tiny you were =P 
Pretty boy


----------



## Rissa

This is one of my favorite Friesian stallions.

This is Nanning 374


----------



## morganshow11

I will choose the best horse on....monday!!!!!


----------



## GiddyVirgil

Thought it was adorable!








Cute <<<


----------



## morganshow11

ha!!! I love the mini!!!


----------



## GiddyVirgil

And these are cute.









I dont really like the black horse pic I entered last lol


----------



## english_rider144

This one is gorgeous! warmblood!


----------



## manhirwen




----------



## Tayz

I got this from google. beautiful picture


----------



## morganshow11

oooohhhhhh, pertt-ay!!


----------



## Caboose

He's not feathered, he's not running, he's got no special pattern, no long mane or tail. What makes this guy super beautiful is pure character 


Ladies and gents; Ruiz


----------



## morganshow11

He is so shiney!.


----------



## peace love and paints




----------



## Spastic_Dove

Ooh, I love Ruiz!


----------



## morganshow11

one more day to put in pics for the contest! I will post the winner monday around 4or 5!!


----------



## 1111aqua

*







*
*My Final Notice*


----------



## morganshow11

Here are the finalists: Dartarion, horsegirl123, lucara, Rissa, and Manhirwen.


----------



## BrokenSpur

Here is a pretty boy.


----------



## WalkerDreams

Wow, such beautiful horses! I love drafts!


----------



## morganshow11

And the winner is.........Lucara, and Romeo!


A new one is starting post em up now!!


----------



## Dartanion

morganshow11 said:


> And the winner is.........Lucara, and Romeo!
> 
> 
> A new one is starting post em up now!!


 
Congradulationz Lucara and Romeo


----------



## Dartanion

morganshow11 said:


> Here are the finalists: Dartarion, horsegirl123, lucara, Rissa, and Manhirwen.


Woot Woot I didn't know I made it to the finals hehe.


----------



## morganshow11

haha, lol^^


----------



## arastangrider

I know its probley over but I have to show you this guy








http://www.draftsforsale.com/ShowAd/index.php?id=473458cc565f3


----------



## JustDressageIt




----------



## horseluver50

he is gorgeous


----------



## close2prfct

I couldn't make up my mind:lol:


----------



## morganshow11

hey guys! Sorry, i forgot all about this thread. 

keep posting cuz this is a new round!


----------



## BlackPearlMirage

wow look at this tail!!


----------



## shermanismybaby3006

close2prfct said:


> I couldn't make up my mind:lol:


I loooove HOT SCOTCH MAN!!!! :shock:


----------



## VanillaBean

Why is he so purtty?


----------



## eventerdrew

Sir Sinclair from Iron Spring Farm... don't tell my horse but it's an arranged marriage 

http://www.southernbreezesporthorses.com/img00376.jpghttp://www.ironspringfarm.com/horses/profile_photos_details.php?unid=810&sidenav=profile&catunid=119


----------



## SmmerFun




----------



## SmmerFun




----------



## SmmerFun

That is all of the funny horses i could find! u like!..lol... i love!


----------



## bumble

ohhh, i can't chooooose. i know not everybody here is a fan of arabs but i adore them!


----------



## bumble

Spyder said:


> The Lion King
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a a filly at my barn who has Lion King lines! Shes sorrel and white and has two blue eyes. such a cutie!


----------



## happygoose123

I love the looks of arabs too!!!









and this picture is just amazing!!


----------



## Caboose

Raffaello - Synergy Sporthorses
Had the pleasure of MEETING him once http://www.synergysporthorses.net/RaffaelloDressageCanter2005.jpg


----------



## Trissacar

http://static.gotpetsonline.com/pic...s-breeders-foals/pictures/hanoverian-0001.jpg


----------



## brookelovesparelli




----------

